# HotRod Hell



## bullykai (Jun 14, 2007)

HotRod Hell paint shop (one shot, different editting, while I was driving without stopping...LOL)


----------



## bullykai (Jun 14, 2007)

Please leave a comment, thanx


----------



## djomlas (Jun 16, 2007)

4rd one looks awesome, i love how it looks so old.
how did you achieve that look?


----------



## bullykai (Jun 16, 2007)

The truck is as is. In the 3rd pic I added Sephia tone, in the 4th pic I just adjusted the angle with picasa.


----------

